# UK BBQ Mag - 1st edition Out Today



## smokewood (Nov 17, 2015)

The UK now has it's own BBQ Mag. 

http://www.joomag.com/magazine/uk-bbq-mag-winter-2015-2016/0103332001445883077?short


----------



## wade (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks James. A very interesting read - though some of the articles only give a very personal perspective from the author. It will be good to see what the next issue contains.


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks James, had a quick look this morning, will have a read later. Might be a good source for new members? Who's going to write an article?


----------



## countrywoodsmk (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks guys, glad you like it, I felt it was high time the UK had a BBQ magazine, so wanted to give it a try.

Agree sir, a writer can only give their own perspective, we will be trying to give a balanced feel to British BBQ.

Rather than just BBQ or US cooking any cooking with fire and smoke will be included.

Hopefully with many people writing articles so that it's not just the work of one person.

Hope you enjoyed it though.

Appreciate the support.

Cheers

Marcus


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi Marcus, had a chance to read the first issue today. 

Thought it was a good read. I hope this will grow and grow, unlike the TV Show BBQ Champ! It has caused more harm to the UK BBQ scene than anything else.

Enjoyed the article on Sausages, I cook all my Sausages Sous Vide, then Flash Fry/Grill them.

I have also started to follow Richard on Instragram, and your FACEBOOK Page.


----------



## kettlecooker (Nov 20, 2015)

why do you have to subscribe to read it?


----------



## wade (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes that was strange. The first time I took a look I don't remember it asking me however when I went back to it yesterday I could not access it without agreeing to subscribe - even though I already had subscribed ! Hopefully just a glitch that will be fixed.


----------



## wade (Nov 20, 2015)

I have just tried it again now and have got in without being prompted


----------



## countrywoodsmk (Nov 20, 2015)

Really glad you enjoyed it.

Please remember it is free to subscribe, I put an awful lot of work into the first issue, and I hope people have enjoyed it, and seen it as a first effort, having never done anything like it, I'm not a publisher, just a BBQer myself. It would have been a shame for a publisher without a love of BBQ to produce it, that was the problem with BBQ champ as pointed out.

By subscribing for free, you just make sure you get the next issues straight to your inbox.

Cheers

Marcus


----------



## kettlecooker (Nov 20, 2015)

thank you for your quick reply, i wish you all the best with it and hopefully one day i will see it on the shelve's of a shop.


----------



## countrywoodsmk (Nov 20, 2015)

Appreciate it, maybe one day, but BBQ is still very niche, so will see how it goes.

Cheers

Marcus


----------



## smokewood (Nov 22, 2015)

countrywoodsmk said:


> Really glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Please remember it is free to subscribe, I put an awful lot of work into the first issue, and I hope people have enjoyed it, and seen it as a first effort, having never done anything like it, I'm not a publisher, just a BBQer myself. It would have been a shame for a publisher without a love of BBQ to produce it, that was the problem with BBQ champ as pointed out.
> 
> ...


Well said.  It 's better to have someone who is as passionate as we are producing the magazine rather than a big publishing company who do not really care about the content just as long as they make a profit  Another benefit of having "one of us" as the editor is that we stand a better chance of getting something published that we want to see in future editions, what's the chance of getting this with a larger publishing house?

I don't know about you but I lead a pretty busy life so I am more likely than not to forget the following edition, this way I as soon as it is published I will have it in my inbox - sorted.

Keep up the good work Marcus


----------



## kettlecooker (Nov 22, 2015)

there are people though who do not sign up to things before they know the content?

the editor, might be missing out on new members because of this?

would it not be easy enough to give an option to sign up?

kc.


----------



## markuk (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi Marcus - didn't realise you were on here - I emailed you direct on saturday to say how much I enjoyed it


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello all!  I have been a bit busy and have relied on James, Wade and Steve to look after things ( I knew the Group was in good hands ).  Many new faces I have missed.  Glad to have you all in the "family".

Hi Marcus.  GREAT job on the mag.  You say you are not a publisher but I think it is a very fine 1st issue.  I look forward to the next issue.  As you grow in experience I am sure so will the mag.  Good luck with the mag and I am sure we will see it on shelves in stores soon.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

